# klonopin-stupidity question



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I was wondering if any of you long-term users of Klonopin have had your cognitive abilities and memory totally destroyed. I have been off of Klonopin for about two weeks, maybe taking a tiny amount every couple of days. I'm now taking Remeron and Wellbutrin. I'm hoping my cognitive abilities and memory will return off of the Klonopin. But, I'm also wondering if my stupidity is just part of exacerbated DP. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> I was wondering if any of you long-term users of Klonopin have had your cognitive abilities and memory totally destroyed. I have been off of Klonopin for about two weeks, maybe taking a tiny amount every couple of days. I'm now taking Remeron and Wellbutrin. I'm hoping my cognitive abilities and memory will return off of the Klonopin. But, I'm also wondering if my stupidity is just part of exacerbated DP. Any help would be appreciated.


Hi Gimpy,

I took 4mg of Klonopin every day, for almost 10 years. Right now I'm taking 1 to 2mg per day.

What was your dosage and for how long?

I was off Klonopin for almost a year in 1999. When my step-dad passed away in early 2000, I started taking it again.

Have you seen anything which shows what the maximum dose of Klonopin is? I've seen in some places that it's prescribed up to 30mg a day. That seems awfully high.

Other places show that the highest daily dosage should be no more than 6mg.

I think my mind is the way it is partly because of the Klonopin. I almost always don't feel like myself.

Hope this helps. Get back to me with more info on how much you took and for how long, if you can -- that will allow me to provide a better response.

Jeff


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I've taken anywhere from 1 to 4mg over about 2 and 1/2 years. Let me also address that during much of this time I have continued to abuse alcohol and drugs. Let me give you a brief summary of what has happened. I've had DP for about 4 1/2 years. The first two years I was taking antidepressansts for panic, depression, and DP. I was on Remeron most of that time while sampling other ADs. My cognitive abilities were not at their best but were somehat in tact. 2 years into my DP I started taking Klonopin along with Wellbutrin (which is best for my depression). I have stuck with those two but have sampled tons of other meds. About six months after being on Klonopin, things started getting much worse. It's possible drinking a lot compacted with taking Klonopin accelerated my stupidity. But I also remember after graduating from college (2 years ago, while on wellbutrin and klonopin), I stayed sober for about six weeks and things got worse.

I feel like going without Klonopin (and not drinking) is the only way I'll ever know. I've decided to go at least the next six weeks without drinking (maybe 3 or 4 drinks twice a week). Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Once again, congrats on getting yourself off the klonopin. Hopefully this time around youll stick it out. Im sure if youve done the research you probably already know that cognitive and memory problems are extremely common from benzo use and can hang around for a number of years even after the drug is stopped. I think it has to do with the functional damage to your gaba that slowly returns to normal. I have absolutely no recollection of the entire time I was on klonopin and the first few months off are extremely fuzzy also. I had the IQ of a potato while on it and I dont feel my intelligence level at 2 years off is still what it was before I took this drug. The claim over the years these abilities slowly come back. I believe it because I know Ive definitely made improvement.

Joe


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> I've taken anywhere from 1 to 4mg over about 2 and 1/2 years. Let me also address that during much of this time I have continued to abuse alcohol and drugs. Let me give you a brief summary of what has happened. I've had DP for about 4 1/2 years. The first two years I was taking antidepressansts for panic, depression, and DP. I was on Remeron most of that time while sampling other ADs. My cognitive abilities were not at their best but were somehat in tact. 2 years into my DP I started taking Klonopin along with Wellbutrin (which is best for my depression). I have stuck with those two but have sampled tons of other meds. About six months after being on Klonopin, things started getting much worse. It's possible drinking a lot compacted with taking Klonopin accelerated my stupidity. But I also remember after graduating from college (2 years ago, while on wellbutrin and klonopin), I stayed sober for about six weeks and things got worse.
> 
> I feel like going without Klonopin (and not drinking) is the only way I'll ever know. I've decided to go at least the next six weeks without drinking (maybe 3 or 4 drinks twice a week). Let me know your thoughts.


I used to drink 6 to 8 beers a day, while taking 4mg of Klonopin daily.

I gave up beer because I was getting really fat. I lost 65 pounds after quitting drinking -- now weigh 170. Was 235 at my heaviest.

Anyway.... don't quit drinking cold turkey. It doesn't sound like you would, so that's good to hear.

Klonopin seemed to work more effectively almost immediately after I lowered my drinking. So, that could be your problem. Technically, I know the warnings are that Klonopin should not be mixed with alcohol. It never killed me, but it didn't help either.

I think if you continue to slowly withdraw from alcohol, while on Klonopin, you will begin to feel better rather soon. Whatever you do don't stop taking Klonopin cold turkey. You probably will be able to lower your Klonopin once you've lower your drinking.

Hope this helps. Good luck to you.

Jeff


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I can go cold turkey off alcohol. I've always been a weekend binge drinker. I'll stay sober for the most part during the week and get completely smashed on the weekends so I'll have no problem not drinking.

I've actually been 'kind of off' klonopin for 3+ weeks. I would take it on the weekend so I could go out and socialize and get smashed. Since drinking causes next day anxiety, I would need a little bit of klonopin. But, now that I'm planning on toning things down, I won't need it.

One thing I have noticed since being off of Klonopin is that I'm not as fatigued. It also seems I have become more interested in certain things like the news, politics, and reading the paper, which while on Klonopin I didn't care for.


----------

